# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1с77: Глюк в карточке счета

## Stepi

Требуется совет:

1. База работает давно (платформа р.25)
2. сейчас проблема: если одновременно в базе работает 2 пользователя и один из них перепроводит документы, а другой - формирует карточку счета (не важно какого), то карточка счета или не заполняется, или формируется с частичной информацией
3. до 01.11.10 - вопросов  не возникало (в том числе, таже ситуация смоделирована и на копии за 31.10.10)
4. Что было сделано, но результата не дало: тестирование и исправление, выгрузить/загрузить ИБ, испраляли время ожидания и захвата таблиц - ничего не помогает
5. за это время изменений в конфигурации не было

Помогите советом - какие есть еще вариантыИ
:confused:

----------


## Maksy_G

обновить платформу до 27

----------


## Stepi

увы, не помогает....

----------


## gfulk

Сделайте полный пересчет итогов.

----------


## Stepi

> Сделайте полный пересчет итогов.


не помогло...

меня больше удивляет, почему раньше работало, по идее перепроведение должно блокировать таблицу проводок, но факт остается фактом - на ранней копии все нормально отрабатывает...

еще одно наблюдение: если первым запускается обработка (не важно за какой период), а затем формирование отчета, например, за октябрь, то в карточку попадают данные только за 1-е число октября...

----------


## gfulk

Каков размер базы? И тип (SQL или файловая)?

----------


## Stepi

> Каков размер базы? И тип (SQL или файловая)?


тип базы - файловая 

размер базы 2,92 Гб (а размер старой, корректно работающей базы, 3,54 Гб - текущая база уменьшилась после проведения технологических процедур, а именно закгрузка/выгрузка, тестирование и исправление, пересчет итогов и т.д.....)

----------


## Разработчик

1. Измени период бухитогов на самый первый квартал учета.
2. Последовательно, открывай бухитоги по 1 кварталу.

----------


## Stepi

> 1. Измени период бухитогов на самый первый квартал учета.
> 2. Последовательно, открывай бухитоги по 1 кварталу.


уже делали, не помогло...

----------


## Разработчик

Тогда остается последний вариант - полное перепроведение документов.

----------


## Stepi

> Тогда остается последний вариант - полное перепроведение документов.


:confused::confused::confused:

а смыслИ? на что это может повлиять? 

как мне кажется, после всех проделанных профилактических работ,  дбф-ки в порядке - какой-то глюк с доступомИ?

----------


## Разработчик

1. Если после тестирования базы пошли глюки, значит в базе был сбой на уровне дбф.
2. Посмотрите тут http://www.forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=320519
Совет: Дотяните до нового года и заведите новую базу.

----------


## Stepi

> 1. Если после тестирования базы пошли глюки, значит в базе был сбой на уровне дбф.
> 2. Посмотрите тут http://www.forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=320519
> Совет: Дотяните до нового года и заведите новую базу.



Спасибо!...:good:

Похоже причина в этом - файл 1SENTRY.DBF (проводки) достиг 1.1 Гб.... Средство - обрезать базу... посмотрим на результат...:good:

----------

